# speech therapy Shanghai



## Susan SLP (Jul 27, 2013)

HI,
I'm a speech language therapist living and working in NYC with licenses in CA, NY and NJ and I have my CCCs from ASHA. I'm currently working as a senior SLP and supervisor for new graduates in their clinical fellowship year and I practice at a preschool for special needs children but have worked with children ranging from 1.5 to 18 years of age and adults as well. I have extensive experience with autism, stuttering, behavioral management, apraxia, aphasia, Parkinson's and other compromising conditions. A friend recently moved to Shanghai and I'm thinking about moving there as well! 

Does anyone have any leads about jobs and/or information about what the going rate for therapy is? 

Many thanks and all replies welcome!


----------



## moelwyn (Apr 16, 2015)

*Slp*

Hello. Did you ever move to Shanghai in the end. I'm going there in June and may be looking for an SLP for my son who was born with a cleft lip and palate.


----------



## Del1974 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Susan, did you ever make the move to Shanghai and are you still here? I'm looking for a speech therapist for my 7 year old daughter. Unfortunately, the existing expat service providers are too expensive - excess of Usd 150 per hour. If you are around and interested, or if you know of anyone who is pls let me know!?! Thx! Claus


----------

